# Chris Phillips



## Captain Stansel (Jul 8, 2008)

Does anyone know where Chris Phillips is or how he is doing? Send me a PM if you have a #. Thanks.


----------



## flynut (Jun 30, 2009)

*Captain Chris*

I stopped by Chris`s house last Friday after I was finished fishing. Chris is still battling the cancer. He said the tumor is getting bigger and it is afeccting his speech and he has some numbness in his hands. I asked him when the last time he was on the water and he said about a month. His boat is out of commition due to a blown powerhead. This guy is going thrugh some tough times right now. I had found some reds so I asked him if he was up to a trip on Sunday and he said HELL YEAH ! So I had the hohors to fish with Chris. He was just happy being on the water again. We had a good day and got some fish and good weather. Light winds, 6 wts. all day. I thihk Chris had to go yesterday to start more kemo treatments. Im sure he would be happy to here from you. His number is 409/935/0208


----------



## Golden (Aug 1, 2006)

Animal Chris, last week at our monthly meeting said there are some new efforts to put together another fundraiser for Chris to defer his out of pocket medical and everyday expenses. I'm all for that...the last fundraiser was fantastically successful and hughly fun! I'm in!!!!!!!!!


----------



## texn8 (Oct 7, 2004)

*Chris-A-Palooza II*

We had a birthday party for Chris the other evening. He looks great, unfortunately the brain tumor has returned and he is on -oing with 2 types of chemo. He has problems speaking and we are just about out of funds for his care. We are planning another chris-a-palooze for October 25th with another Hell's Bay boat up for auction. I have the tickets but don't have an accurate description of the boat and accessories to ask people to buy tickets. The tickets are $100 apiece for a $35k boat it's still a hell of a deal.


----------

